# How famous artists would plate Thanksgiving dinner.



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2014)

Bon appetite.

http://www.hrothstein.com/thanksgiving-special/


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh man, this was excellent John  I would have never thought about it but that is pretty cool, they are right on matching the artist too, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

Where was Paul Gauguin's though ?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2014)

Or Norman Rockwell?


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 24, 2014)

Non of them made me hungry! I am not a famous artist but I would prefer a pic of today's plate much more! LOL!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 24, 2014)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

We ought to take a pic of our plates once they are full on "turkey day"


----------



## AprilT (Nov 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> We ought to take a pic of our plates once they are full on "turkey day"



I would like to be invited to future dinners at the home where I will be going, I think they will find me odder than normal if I pull out the camera to click a picture of what they serve me.  But I might give it try anyway.  I'll just say  :whoops: whoops, didn't mean to press the button.  till I aimed at your lovely faces.  :smug1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)

I can understand April  I'll get away with it because everyone that's coming over knows me well LOL!!


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

I was hoping they'd show a Dali plate....you know, oozing over the edge of the table.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 24, 2014)

that was fun - thanks for the chuckle Falcon


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 25, 2014)

LOL!!  That's true to life


----------

